# Buying advice: Mini ITX case: Hyte Revolt 3



## bubusam13 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi, I need a Mini ITX case which I can take with me while travelling. I like this case: Hyte Revolt 3. Where can I buy this in India ?
I checked the official website. They are not shipping it to India.

*hyte.com/revolt-3/*cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-k28u1tc9ki/images/stencil/1402x780/attribute_rule_images/10_source_1637394255.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2021)

*www.reddit.com/r/sffpc/
*docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1AddRvGWJ_f4B6UC7_IftDiVudVc8CJ8sxLUqlxVsCz4/edit#gid=1459265577
I was in similar situation as you, but ended up buying a laptop. Carrying a PC is too much hassle 

You also kinda need to consider one thing. Buying MiniITX components is costlier than microATX.

So in all cases, MiniITX Case + MiniITX Mobo + SFX PSU >>>> Cheap MicroATX Case (which you can discard) + MicroAtx mobo + ATX Standard size PSU.

While travelling you can just ditch that case and it will save you a lot of money. I think MicroATX having 4 RAM slots and more SATA slots is actually better and more future proof. Dont forget extra PCIe headers which can be used for a lot of things.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/ECM73070LH-3070-LHR-...2?keywords=zotac+magnus&qid=1639574910&sr=8-2
This is not a bad deal, if you can get it for 1.25k around. I think thats what it used to be.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 15, 2021)

I have a good slim laptop but I am not a laptop guy. Yes I can connect it with Monitor and Keyboards, Mouse but I dont like it.

Moreover, I already ordered m-itx mobo, 5700G, and 32GB RAM yesterday.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2021)

Check the sfx master list. You may find alternative to what you are looking for.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> This is not a bad deal, if you can get it for 1.25k around. I think thats what it used to be.


At first I thought since when did any used/renewed working pc even if bare-bone started selling for 1.25k on amazon then I clicked the link & realized it was a typo & you meant 1.25 Lakh.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 30, 2022)

Exactly and I am still waiting for a good mini-itx case.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2022)

bubusam13 said:


> Exactly and I am still waiting for a good mini-itx case.


Btw don't buy zotac mini pc cases on amazon as many cases of fraud reported with buyers reporting missing graphics card & amazon/credit card company denying chargeback/return despite buyer providing unboxing video. If you have to buy then buy from authorized zotac offline store.
@Nerevarine


----------

